# lure retrievers



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

The need for chains or not, or is the tackleback the best with no chains or has someone got a better idea ?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

No chains, the weight knocks the lure off just fine.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

scater said:


> No chains, the weight knocks the lure off just fine.


Same as scater, been using this DIY device and had very few failures recovering the lure after using for quite awhile

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=13590


----------



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

Ta looks like all types work will go the cheap option first
cheers


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Biggest issue with lure retrievers is staying on station whilst trying to hold line taught with one hand and dropping weight with other hand.

Rules out most applications.As a result i hardly use mine


----------



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

Dodges idea looks like a chance but I do understand the staying on station bit


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't you wish they had come up with better names than lure retriever or tackle back?
If I was to market one of these items I would cal it "Getcha Gear Off"


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

I always thought you needed to use a heavy trace and swivel to the lure. Then the tackle back pinches the swivel at the trace and grabs, thereby pullng the lure off the snag.

Is this the case or does the heavy lead weight of the tackle back just knock your lure off the snag?

Can Dodge or someone else explain successful use of this technology?

I tend to rig using a slim beauty knot, braid to leader. I assumed the tackle back would not work using my rig?

Any tips?

Pip


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Either the weight just knocks it off or the wire arm tangles with the trebles and pulls it up. Even the slack line attached to the retreiver can tangle with a hook and pull up. That helps if the original line is also snagged and snaps, so the lure comes up on its own attached to reteiver line.

The whole process can be fiddly and takes two hands. This is further complicated if the yak or lines are subject to drifting. If you can anchor up near vertical the better, or at least as steep an angle as you can, as thats not always easy.

Attach a strong line to the retreiver that you can heave on, as that can get stuck


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

pipnosis said:


> I tend to rig using a slim beauty knot, braid to leader. I assumed the tackle back would not work using my rig?


Pip any of the devices mentioned will work on your rig as the knot is no problem.

Those that grab, by whatever method, snare the hooks and enable pulling the lure from the snag.

Those that rely on weight [like the sliding sinker] just slide down and bump the lure free.

None give a 100% success, but all are worth trying for a recovery instead of a snapping the line.


----------



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

So keeping the swivel close to the lure is the go ?
I have some 316 stainless tig wire in the shed might have a go at making something that will go over the swivel any idea's ?


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are more or less vertical over the lure and the retriever hangs up on as swivel just up the line, just jiggling the lines up and down is still likey to drop the retreiver on to the lure.

Biggest cause of failure is when you are at a lowish angle and the weight of the retreiver causes it it drop in front of the snag rather than behind where the lure is stuck. So sometimes trying a different angle direction can help.

Practice in the back yard down some steps if you want to see how it runs .


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.bnbfishing.com.au/images/articles/0212delisser.pdf


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Baitdrowner said:


> So keeping the swivel close to the lure is the go ?
> I have some 316 stainless tig wire in the shed might have a go at making something that will go over the swivel any idea's ?


Why do you have a swivel above the lure?


----------



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

SteveR said:


> http://www.bnbfishing.com.au/images/articles/0212delisser.pdf


Nice link
cheers


----------



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

scater said:


> Baitdrowner said:
> 
> 
> > So keeping the swivel close to the lure is the go ?
> ...


I'm using eggbeaters so i get some line twist and sometimes add a bit of weight (sinker) if I need to get it down a bit deeper when trolling


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are hoping to grab the swivel then the next weakest point down the line would need to be the hook. It would be much harder to grab a swivel though.

For shallow divers a pole retreiver is the easiest, but more cumbersome to stow. But if you are deliberately targeting shallow snaggy waters, especially with blades, would be worth it, rather than stuffing rod eyes and tips trying to do the same thing


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone tried the KLIK sinkers as a tackleback?

http://www.kliksinkers.com/Default4.htm


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

mangajack said:


> Anyone tried the KLIK sinkers as a tackleback?
> 
> http://www.kliksinkers.com/Default4.htm


Neat idea, but not sure if they are heavy enough, lure retreivers are generally quite heavy. But certainly worth a try as a tackleback and spool of line is not always something youcan keep in your small tackle box


----------

